# Champion Generator Starts, Runs, Shuts off, Won't Restart Until Next Day!



## erich2027 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a Champion 3400 watt pull start generator. I recently had it serviced because after a long time of not using it, it would start and then surge after about 20 minutes, and then die. It would keep doing this over and over. They cleaned the carb, replaced the air filter and spark plug, and added an inline fuel filter.

After the service, it ran fine for a little while, and then it started dying again. Turns out, the fuel cap was bad and not venting properly. I cracked the fuel cap open a little, and it would run fine.

About a month after that, i've been starting it more to let it run, and now it will start, run for about 5-10 minutes, and then shut off. It won't start again until the next day. I have no idea what is wrong and don't want to have to buy another one or spend more money on this one. I've seen terms like vapor lock, bad oil sensor, and more.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

an inline spark tester is a good place to start.
click here for the test tools page
see if it is going auto shut down or running out of fuel.

if the spark is missing for the shut down;
well you can by pass the low oil sensor.
just make sure it is full of fresh oil to the high mark.

fuel line can be bad inside..
rare but it does happen!
clean the fuel bowl, make sure you have good flow out of the needle.
make sure the fuel valve is working right.
it can have trash in it.

basic generator 101 repair stuff.
at least you have been to the fuel cap rodeo!!
lol!
and is a good place to start again!
run with the fuel cap loose to test for it.


----------



## erich2027 (Oct 2, 2020)

iowagold said:


> an inline spark tester is a good place to start.
> click here for the test tools page
> see if it is going auto shut down or running out of fuel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helpful response. I just ordered the inline spark tester. To use it, do I just plug it inline and check to see if there's any spark when i'm cranking on the pullstart?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure as well as when it is running.
cool tool!
makes it easy to find a shut down issue on a gen that quits on its own.

also check the on - off switch...
maybe water in the electrical part of that switch?
that will come and go at random!!


----------



## erich2027 (Oct 2, 2020)

This generator is possessed I think... lol... I took it apart to test it with the spark plug tool you recommended and the spark is fine. It ran for hours. I turned it off and restarted it. No problem. I turned off the fuel and let it run out and die, and it restarted again. I started it today and it's been running for a few hours. It seems to pop a little more in eco mode, but it hasn't died yet. I have no idea what could be going on. 

I might call Champion and just buy a new carburetor and replace it just to be sure. But first, is there a recommended "carb cleaner" additive I could use to see if it helps the popping?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the additives page
we use the seafoam in all of the gasoline 
the iowa state patrol garage guys swear by the stuff!!

as well as the stabil for the storage gas as 2x for long term storage.

the berry man stuff is the best carb cleaner..

also click here and see the ultrasonic page

yea there maybe an issue in the emulsion tube..
plugged holes or trash.


----------

